# Equational and Narrational



## Inglip

I have read, well, not so much tagalog texts, and I haven't come across narrational sentences. 

Bata ang kumain - The one who ate is the child.
Aso ang lumakad - The one who is walking is the dog.

Are they not used very often, or a preference thing?


----------



## DotterKat

You are mixing two issues in one question: the use of the passive voice and the progressive tense.

Bata ang kumain (The one who ate is the / a child.) _This is a sentence in the passive voice, what you are calling a narrational sentence. The active voice would be Kumain ang bata --- The child ate. / The child is the one who ate_.

Aso ang luma*la*kad (The one who is walking is the dog.) _This is also in the passive voice, with a verb in the present progressive tense. The active voice would be Lumalakad ang aso. --- The dog is walking.

_Which voice and tense to use depends on the purpose of your text. In everyday conversations, the active voice is commonly used. The use of the progressive tense of course depends on whether or not you are describing an event that is currently ongoing.


----------



## mataripis

1.)Bata, ang kumain  2.) Aso ,ang lumakad   .  These grammars are usually the answers to the questions or observations  in the sorrounding sceneries. They are not common in Metro Manila.These statements are common in Southern Tagalog people.  For example you brought Donuts to your friends but the one who ate them are the children who are also his/her/your friend's visitors. so you will say  , The Children are the one who ate (the donut) which is exactly " Mga Bata, ang kumain" .   The second sentence can be expressed when - you are waiting for clients or someone to come or pass through the pathways just to ask something but you see only the dog that walk in the pathway and you say - The dog is the one who pass through - which is "Aso, ang lumakad" in short Tagalog.


----------



## Inglip

Ok, I get it.  Thanks


----------

